# Zu: 'Handy-Payment: Teures Abo statt Frauen-Notruf'



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Zu diesem Thema:



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dass im Bezahlfenster die Neuner der Tarifangabe nach unten verrutscht sind und beim flüchtigen Blick wie Nullen erscheinen (also wie 0,08 Euro), mag ein typografischer Fehler sein – ärgerlich und irreführend ist es trotzdem.


Hier ist einmal ein Beispiel dieses "optimalen" Fonts.

Ansonsten muss teuer nicht heißen, dass die Abrechnungstechnik besonders gut oder sicher ist. Es scheint teilweise Zuordnungsprobleme zu geben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (3 August 2005)

Bez. dieser Schuldino-Seite:

Muss man für das Anschauen des Impressums auch schon zahlen?

Zur Erklärung: Es gibt auf der Seite zwei Mal einen Link mit der Bezeichnung "Impressum".

Auf der Seite links: führt direkt zum Bezahlfenster
Auf der Seite unten: So wie es sich gehört

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Es hat heute lange gedauert, aber die seriösen Geschäftsleute reagieren schnell und haben die in der Nachricht genannten URLs auf andere Ziele geleitet.

Also machen wir hier einen Reaktionstest: 17:00 MESZ

Eine weitere URL aus der Serie ist stadtschule-hro.de, die fatalerweise von offiziellen Seiten wie z.B.

http://www.m-v.de/medien/schulen.html

verlinkt ist, so dass dort zum einen auch Kinder hinschauen und diese zum anderen bei der offiziellen Verlinkung nicht unbedingt Müll oder Nepp erwarten müssen.

Mal sehen, wie lange es bleibt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> stadtschule-hro.de


Schon interessant, was für merkwürdige, privaten Nachrichten da oberhalb der gaaaaaanz unterhalb stehenden AGB zu lesen sind. :gruebel:


----------



## News (3 August 2005)

Wie bei M.D. üblich: automatisch generierte Auszüge aus seinem "Hilfe"-Forum (wo die normalen Schreiber natürlich nicht wissen, für was ihre Postings so alles verwendet werden...)


----------



## A John (3 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und auf eine "Riesen Community mit über 95.000 Mitgliedern" kommt man nicht nur über das Tagesabo zu 9,98, sondern auch über das allseits bekannte Impressum. Dort sogar gratis. :bussi:  (der kleine Link links unter dem blauen Feld).
Übrigens sehr lustiger Domainname: - w*w.0.a* -. 

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Ein Schritt vor gemäß Salamitaktik: Immerhin ist der Preis etwas deutlicher zu lesen. Aber der Font sieht kleiner aus, oder?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Nun gibt es teilweise Informationen zum Abo und zur Kündigung.

In der Branche läuft nix ohne öffentlichen Druck.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Die Frauennotrufe sind dann natürlich auch wieder online, bei Google auf der ersten Trefferseite.

Ist das widerlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Golem hat es auch nicht geschafft, zur Werbung für die Vornamen auch das Bezahlfenster für Vornamen aufzurufen.

Was passiert denn da, wenn jemand trotzdem den Code abruft und eintippt. Bekommt er Vornamen, Malvorlagen, was Buntes aus der Tombola oder gibt es noch etwas anderes für 300 Euro im Monat?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (3 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frauennotrufe sind dann natürlich auch wieder online, bei Google auf der ersten Trefferseite.
> 
> Ist das widerlich.


Ein Gutes hat es, je länger er das stehen läßt, umso mehr Leute (vor allem Presse) sehen das
und können die Widerlichkeiten mit dem eigenen  PC sehen 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

*Ein Schritt voran????*

Dieses Handy Abo scheint ja eine sehr seriöse Angelegenheit zu sein. 
Laut Info schließe ich ja einen Vertrag mit dem Anbieter dieser kostenpflichtigen Seite ab.
Dieser rechnet laut AGB sein Angebot aber mit einem Dialer ab.
Abgerechnet wird aber das Angebot über eine zweite Firma mit  anderen AGB.
Zitat dieser Firma: „…für* unsere *kostenpflichtige Seiten…“

Verwirrt, ja bin ich, besonders dann wenn ich das Abo kündigen will. 
Schließe ich da nicht ein weiteres tägliches Abo für € 1,99 ab??

Dilemma: Wenn man ein Abo abgeschlossen hat und nicht zufrieden ist, bzw. das Gefühl hat man wurde versäckelt, kündigt man dann sein Abo auf diesem Fenster?

Bei soviel Seriosität
Finger weg 0


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2005)

[mal editiert einstweilen]

Is ja irre...


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Sachen gibt's.

Machen 300-Euro-Monatsabos schwindelig, dass man den Bezug zum Cent verliert?

Oder gibt es 0137-Nummern, die 0,49 Cent abrechnen?

Ich blicke nicht durch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

:thumb: 
Die 0137-9 ist eine Rufnummerngasse für TeleVoting

Finger weg 0


----------



## IM (4 August 2005)

Finger weg - warum ?


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

Finger weg schrieb:
			
		

> Die 0137-9 ist eine Rufnummegasse für TeleVoting


Soll das heißen, wer bei dem Laden kündigen will, soll noch eine Bewertung gegen Bares abgeben?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Ach ja, werd mal morgen die Bundesnetzagentur  informieren


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Finger weg - warum ?



Tu doch nicht so naiv....


----------



## IM (4 August 2005)

> Ach ja, werd mal morgen die Bundesnetzagentur informieren


gääähn Innovativ wie immer!

@dvill

Nein, wer bei dem Laden kündigen will muss seine PIN Nummer und seine Handynummer eingeben.
Wenn er die PIN Nummer nicht mehr weiss, kann er sie sich per E-mail zusenden lassen (siehe "Hilfe" auf der Webseite)  oder er kann auch eine 01379 Nummer anrufen und bekommt diese dann sofort per SMS.

KANN !  nicht MUSS !

Ein "PIN SMS anfordern" Button scheitert daran, dass z.B. in diesem Forum bereits diverse Aufrufe gestartet wurden, doch mal schön SMS Klicks zu erzeugen - damit der Anbieter geschädigt wird.

Und da bei der "SMS PIN  - per E-mail" menschliches Zutun notwenig ist - ist die 0137 PINCALL die optimale Alternative für die zeiten - in denen der Support nicht besetzt ist.


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Wow der Übervater der Handyabos spricht persönlich


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Fakt die 0137-9 ist fürTeleVoting reserviert und darf nicht für eine Servicehotline genutzt werden. Verstanden?

Finger weg 0


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gibt es teilweise Informationen zum Abo und zur Kündigung.


Die Betonung liegt auf "teilweise". Zur Zeit ist wohl "Optimierung" angesagt.

Die Frauennotrufe bieten deutlich mehr Informationen als die Stadtschule. Die Bastelvorlagen verzichten immerhin auf die direkte kindliche Ansprache mit "Du".

Hier zeigt sich das Dilemma der Modemdialer. Wenn die Kunden zu deutlich die Kostenpflichtigkeit erkennen, dann kauft keiner den Kram. Bei zu geringen Informationen gibt es Probleme vor Gericht. mit der Regulierung und den Stornoquoten.

Dazwischen liegt irgendwo das ausschöpfbare wirtschaftliche Maximum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (4 August 2005)

Der Bericht wurde soeben entsprechend aktualisiert:



> Update vom 04. August: Anbieter bessert nach
> 
> Die Global Netcom GmbH, die das Zahlungsmittel Handy-Payment für die genannten Seiten zur Verfügung stellt, hat sehr kurzfristig reagiert und nachgebessert. Auf den Seiten ist jetzt deutlich zu lesen, dass bei Buchung ein Abonnement abgeschlossen wird. Ebenfalls transparenter wird jetzt der Preis von bis zu 9,98 Euro/Tag dargestellt, zudem wird eine Internetadresse genannt, unter der man etwaige Abo-Verträge kündigen kann.



Sascha


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Update vom 04. August: Anbieter bessert nach


Zur Zeit ist das leider nur für wenige Seiten ein Probelauf.

Es wird jedenfalls taktiert. Insofern ist eine Reaktion erkennbar.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bericht wurde soeben entsprechend aktualisiert:
> 
> 
> > Update vom 04. August: Anbieter bessert nach


Das ändert doch nichts,  egal was da geflickschustert wird, an der Tatsache, dass bewußt 
Domains , die aus welchen Gründen aus immer, freiwurden und sofort mit Beschlag belegt wurden


> Der Trick dabei: Die Drahtzieher übernehmen gut klingende Domains, die von den ursprünglichen Betreibern nicht mehr genutzt, von anderen Seiten aber noch verlinkt werden.


Die Motive dürften wohl mehr als klar sein, unerfahrene Internetnutzer zu übertölpeln.
Der ursprüngliche Inhalt ist in keinem Fall mehr vorhanden, und wenn, sogar illegalerweise 

cp

PS:
Welche perfide Absicht dahinter steckt, läßt sich am Frauennotruf bestens demonstrieren

http://www.trotz-allem.org/index.php?article_id=25
dort wird dieser Link an erster Stelle gelistet, ich glaube kaum, dass den Betreibern 
bekannt ist, auf was das verlinkt wird.

In Umfeld der anderen orginalen  Links macht sich das besonders gut ....


----------



## Falk (4 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> http://www.trotz-allem.org/index.php?article_id=25
> dort wird dieser Link an erster Stelle gelistet, ich glaube kaum, dass den Betreibern bekannt ist, auf was das verlinkt wird.


Was spricht dagegen, denen das bekannt zu machen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Garnichts. Je schneller der Link auf das kaputte "Angebot" dort verschwindet, um so besser.

MfG
L.


----------



## technofreak (4 August 2005)

Im Fall Seniorenheim/Malteser  hab ich das bereits getan, ich bin aber nicht der einzige, der das tun könnte,
  wie wär´s ´mit euch ?  

Selbst ist die/der Frau/ Mann 

tf


----------



## News (4 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht dagegen, denen das bekannt zu machen?


 Im Einzelfall: nichts. Insgesamt aber: der hohe Aufwand. Schließlich geht es nicht allein um die Frauennotrufe, sondern um diverse Domains, die alle "abgegriffen" wurden, eben weil sie andernorts so gut verlinkt sind.
Die Seniorenakademie, die Malteser in Dresden-Meissen sowie die Stadt Meissen, eine ehemalige Eishockeymannschaft aus Berlin (berlinc******), der Landkreis Amt-Barth, verschiedene Hotels, der Deutsche Video Ring in Dachau etc. pp.
Falls jemand die alle benachrichtigen mag - bitte, sehr lobenswert. Ich jedenfalls hab die Zeit dafür aber nicht...

P.S. Eine meiner Suchmethoden ist übrigens, den Namen der Firma U* B. GmbH sowie eines regelmäßig vorkommenden Wörter aus der kleingedruckten AGB bei Google einzugeben (z.B. "Zustimmung"). Funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 August 2005)

Finger weg schrieb:
			
		

> :thumb:
> Die 0137-9 ist eine Rufnummerngasse für TeleVoting
> 
> Finger weg 0


Schrieb schon Teltarif


> 0137-Nummern: Televoting verkommt zum 0190-Ersatz


http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0137.html
Allerdings dachte ich, dass bei Televoting eine Kostenpflicht durch Anrufen entsteht, quasi Anrufereignisse/Abbuchungen 1:1  entsprechen... Sollte mal evt. mal die Ex-RegTP zu abstimmen lassen, was die von Abos via Televoting halten.


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Hallo

ich habe die Redaktion von http://w**.m-v.de/medien/schulen.html 
über deren Link zur Stadtschule-hro verständigt.

Auf der betreffenden Seite gibt es bei aktiviertem Java-Script ein schönes 'Gewitter'. Bei ca. 20 geöffneten Seiten (Rio-Samba oder so ähnlich) habe ich abgebrochen :evil:


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

Natürlich sind die kryptischen Angaben beim Handydialer für Verbraucher ebenso schwer lesbar wie beim Modemdialer vor der Vorgabe eines klar strukturierten Layouts durch die Regulierung.

Ebenso natürlich ist dies der Grund, warum man wertarmen bis wertlosen Content überhaupt für viel Geld losschlagen kann. Die feinsinnig gestalteten kryptischer Angaben in Fußzeilen mit kleiner Schrift und schlechtem Kontrast lassen den Verbraucher oft nicht einmal ahnen, dass es um einen Zahlungsvorgang geht, wenn der Zugangscode eingegeben wird.

Diese Masche, die Unaufmerksamkeit von Verbrauchern in Verbindung mit Minimalstinformationen, verschleiernden Gestaltungen usw. zum maximalen Profit auszunutzen, hat sich allgemein als "Dialer" etabliert.

Natürlich spricht die "Szene" selbst diesen Sachverhalt ebenso deutlich an. Dort ist "Dialer" eine Qualitätsmarke. Der neue Dialer ist der Handydialer.

Dietmar Vill

Edit:

@ News

Danke für den Hinweis. Hier war ich zugegebenermaßen der Entwicklung voraus und im Hinsehen zu flüchtig. Besserwissen ist immer gut. Nur so kann man Fehler beseitigen.

Der Begriff im Screenshot leitet sich tatsächlich von sogenanntem Handycontent ab und entspricht noch nicht meiner Interpretation. Dein Hinweis ist also völlig richtig. Die Betonung liegt aber auf "noch nicht".

Es ist jedenfalls so, dass in den Rubriken, die mit "Irgendwas"dialer überschrieben sind, Angebote gelistet werden, die heute mit Handyabo abrechnen.

Das Handyaboangebote werden also in Dialerkategorien gelistet, in denen Modemdialer rar sind oder schon nicht mehr auftauchen. Die Überschriften stimmen also.

Das oben Gesagte trifft inhaltlich schon zu, der Bezug auf das konkrete Wort ist eindeutig falsch. Das gebe ich ohne Einschränkungen zu. Sorry.


----------



## News (4 August 2005)

Ich will ja nicht besserwisserisch sein  0, aber mit "Handydialer" ist auf der abgebildeten Seite nicht die neue Bezahlmethode Handypay-Abo, sondern etwas anderes gemeint: Es sind Partnerprogramme, die weiterhin per Dialer abgerechnet werden, deren "Content" jedoch im Handybereich angesiedelt ist (also z.B. Logos, MMS etc.)


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 August 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte mal evt. mal die Ex-RegTP zu abstimmen lassen, was die von Abos via Televoting halten.



Ich habe das jetzt so verstanden, das beim Anrufen auf dieser Nummer vom Abo-verseuchten Handy aus, eine SMS an das Handy triggert, die die Zugangsdaten zum Handy-Payment enthält, welche man zum kündigen braucht.

Ein Mißbrauch der Televoting-Nummerngasse ist das IMHO trotzdem.

MfG
L.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 August 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups, ja, hab nicht richtig geschaut.... War Unfug meinerseits


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ein Missbrauch kann bei der BNA 100000 Euro kosten. Schon gesammelt Herr D. ?

JLo


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Nachdem die Top PP Betreiber MP den Rücken gekehrt haben (am meisten weh tut die chat Seite, nicht war JLo?) , weil der Umsatz gegenüber MP x5 bis x25! ist, wird das nicht viel mehr als 2-3 Tagesgewinne (nach Steuern) ausmachen.

Pinatz eben!
Bleibt noch genug für ein neues Luxusauto!


----------



## News (4 August 2005)

Apropos Chat-Seite: Für was ist Tomorrow Focus als (angeblicher, vorgeschalteter) Domainbesitzer eigentlich noch so alles bereit, seinen Namen herzugeben?
Auch für 300 €-pro-Monat-Abos?
Ich habe denen gerade mal 'ne Mail geschickt. Oder sollte ich gar den dicken Herrn Fakten-Fakten-Fakten fragen?


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

Andy´s persönlicher .... schrieb:
			
		

> .. weil der Umsatz gegenüber MP x5 bis x25! ist, ...


Der einbehaltene oder der ausgezahlte?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Sowohl als auch.


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

Liegen denn statistisch abgesicherte Stornoquoten vor?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Liegen denn statistisch abgesicherte Stornoquoten vor?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Ich Zitiere mal:

vielen Dank für Ihre freundliche Anfrage,  wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an dem Produkt Payray . 
netpayment ist der Vertriebspartner für dieses Bezahlsystem.  

Anbei übersende ich Ihnen eine Übersicht über die Tarife für Geschäftskunden und  die jeweiligen  Auszahlungen. 
Die Netzbetreiber behalten zwar einen großen Anteil  (ca.25-28%) für das Inkasso ein, aber dafür 
übernehmen die Mobilfunbetreiber auch das   Inkassorisiko. 

Alle hier erwähnten Beträge sind  auch durch Monatsabos,  Tages-  oder Wochenabos nutzbar.  

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie zu einem positiven Urteil kommen und würden Ihnen dann die 
Schnittstellenbeschreibungen  zusenden.  

Beste Grüße


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

Die Zahlen mit dem Inkassorisiko stammen sicherlich aus der Zeit vor dem 17.6.05.

Ob die danach noch gültig bleiben, müsste sich noch erweisen.

Angesichts der Übernahme stornoträchtiger Dialerangebote und teilweise mängelbehafteter Endkundenkommunikation könnte sich das leicht verschieben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für die neue Endkundenkommunikation.

Es geht um einen kostenlosen Routenplaner. Wobei die Aussicht gering ist, dass der angebotene Routenplaner kostenlos ist. Es wird nicht einmal ein Routenplaner sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (4 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird nicht einmal ein Routenplaner sein.


 Selbstverständlich nicht! Wo denkst du hin! Aber - hier versuche ich mal M.D.s feinsinnige Argumentationen nachzuahmen - du hättest die Möglichkeit, Fragen nach einer Route in seinem Forum zu stellen. Denn dort führt das Bezahlfenster schließlich hin.
Und laut M.D.s Sichtweise darf man über ein Forum ja *alles* bewerben (u.a. auch geschützte Marken)


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 August 2005)

Teures Abo statt Frauennotruf? Das ist aber auch lustig... Wer sich nach einem kurzen Besuch bei freen*ts Erotikportal (unter Vermeidung der Dänen) nach Vornamen erkundigen will, erhält unten beigefügtes Fenster.

Merke, Global Netcom, wer Vornamen sucht, hatte schon das Lustabenteuer 
wie doch die Zeit vergeht...


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

Rekordzeit!

Auf den kostenlosen Routenplaner muss die Welt wohl im Moment verzichten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Bettina (4 August 2005)

*Danke*

Liebe Mitglieder,

ich möchte mich bedanken das ihr uns auf den Link hingewiesen habt, was w*w.frauennotrufe-erhalten.de betrifft.
Damals gings auch um das Thema und wir hatten keine Ahnung das mit der HP inzwischen dermassen unter aller Sau umgegangen wurde und wird.
Wir haben nach den Hinweis den Link umgehend gelöscht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=112509#112509
Ich glaube aber nicht das den Inhaberinnen von Frauen-Notruf-Erhalten klar ist,was mit der aus der Not entstanden HP (Gelder wurden massivst gestrichen) nun geschehen ist.
Wir werden Kontakt aufnehmen, aber jeder der sich technisch auskennt wird wissen, das die Domain erst einmal *verloren* ist an einen scheinbaren [edit] .

VG Bettina Hennig

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, auch wenn die Bewertung nachvollziehbar ist...
modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

Danke für die Reaktion, leider gibt es noch andere Seiten, die den Link beeinhalten
einfach mal in Google frauennotrufe-erhalten
eingeben

es ist kaum möglich, die alle anzusprechen und darauf hinzuweisen. 
Insgesamt ist das nur die   Spitze des Eisbergs 

cp

PS: so sah die Seite mal aus, aus dem  Webarchiv


----------



## Wembley (5 August 2005)

So ähnlich wie mit dem Herrn aus der Südsteiermark, der sich viele eingängige Top-Domains unter den Nagel gerissen hat und dann einen Dialer draufpackte. Viele Seiten verlinkten (und tun dies teilweise immer noch) auf diese Top-Adressen. Das wird wohl auch einiges zum "Erfolg" beigetragen haben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> So ähnlich wie mit dem Herrn aus der Südsteiermark, der sich viele eingängige Top-Domains unter den Nagel gerissen hat und dann einen Dialer draufpackte.


Wie der, um den es in diesem Thread geht,  zu den Domains  kommt, ist ja jetzt wohl eindeutig geklärt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11176
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62538

cp


----------



## dvill (6 August 2005)

Die Carrier haben vorgesorgt und zahlen beim Handydialer gleich weniger aus als beim Modemdialer. Wenn da schon 50% hängen bleiben, was für Produkte können damit noch vermarktet werden?

Dann wünsche ich mal viele Kunde, die den ungewollten Mehrärger gleich mal zum Wechseln nutzen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (6 August 2005)

Das hier dürfte wohl eine Richtschnur sein:

h**p://www.partnerp****amme.ag/verdienst.php?account=feste

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

Klasse.

Wenn unser Freund bei einem Anbieter gerade pausieren muss, gibt es ja den anderen, der sich über Umsatz freut.

Wenn man den Handydialer schön knapp per iframe einbettet, sieht der Zugangscode fast kostenlos aus. Ganz toll.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (10 August 2005)

Eigentlich muss man sich für diese Steilvorlagen bedanken. 
Kein Gericht wird bei einem derartigen Fenster auf die Idee kommen dass ein Vertrag geschweige denn ein Abo zustande gekommen ist.
Zwar werden sich die Anbieter in Prozessen darauf berufen "Wir haben immer eine Preisangabe im Eingabefenster" dann braucht man nur einen Screenshot vorzulegen und schon muss die Anbieterseite den Vollbeweis führen dass auch im strittige Fall der Preis angezeigt wurde.

Das wird die kommenden gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen echt erleichtern.


----------



## sascha (10 August 2005)

> Eigentlich muss man sich für diese Steilvorlagen bedanken.



Muss man wirklich. Kein Wunder, dass sich die Verbraucherschutzverbände bisher bequem zurücklehnen. Die Branche demontiert sich und sein neues tolles Zahlungsmittel Handy-Payment selbst. Irgendwann tuts dann wieder einen gewaltigen Schepperer und Schuld waren - wie immer - die anderen...


----------



## Wembley (10 August 2005)

Diesem Herren ist ja nichts heilig: Schulen, Kindergärten, Seniorenakademien, Frauennotrufe, Holocaust etc.

BTW: Der offizielle Internetauftritt dieser Stadt verlinkt immer noch auf diese Seite.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Also der neue Inhalt der Kindergarten Seite ist ja richtig gut!
Selten so gelacht!


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man den Handydialer schön knapp per iframe einbettet, sieht der Zugangscode fast kostenlos aus. Ganz toll.
> Dietmar Vill



Da scheint jemand ein wenig verstimmt zu sein:


> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1">
> <meta name="generator" content="Adobe GoLive 6">
> <title>Willkommen bei Adobe GoLive 6</title>
> ...



Hat da jemand erfolgreich in jemandes Suppe gespuckt?


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Der (gekürzte) Link zeigte auf die Homepage der Familie eines Teilnehmers hier.

"Gutmensch"


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

Zur Zeit läuft offensichtlich eine breit angelegte Onlinedemonstration, für welche Geschäftspartner unsere Mobilfunkunternehmen die Abrechnungsdienstleistungen übernehmen.

Da können diese ganz stolz drauf sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

> <title>Willkommen bei Adobe GoLive 6</title>



Na hoffentlich hat das keiner gesichert und versehentlich an Adobe Germany geschickt. Die wären not amused, dass jemand in dieser Form ihren Namen verwendet...


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > <title>Willkommen bei Adobe GoLive 6</title>


Hierfür zeigt Google 91600 Treffer:
google.de/search
Scheint Adobe also wenig zu kratzen, ob deren Name auf dubiosen Seiten im Title Tag auftaucht....


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

Je länger die neue Seite online bleibt, umso besser wird die Wirkung sein. Hier lesen neben Journalisten auch die Mobilfunker mit.

Die werden ob der Ausdrucksstärke ihrer neuen Partner echt begeistert sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (11 August 2005)

jetzt hab ich die letzen Postings auch kapiert. Als ich das heute morgen las, verstand ich nur Bahnhof.
Da läuft ja wirklich die übelste, geschmackloseste Geschichte ab.
Übrigens Frauennotruf steht zum Verkauf, nicht unter € 999. 8)


----------



## Falk (12 August 2005)

*Kein Premium-SMS bei GN mehr?*

Ich wollte mich gerade über Premium-SMS-Dienste informieren, konnte bei Global-Netcom aber nichts mehr dazu finden. 0190, 0900 etc., alles da, nur Premium-SMS führt auf eine Fehlerseite. (Jetzt fehlt sogar der Auswahlpunkt payment.premiumsms)

Falk


----------



## News (13 August 2005)

[Off Topic] Offenbar ist Tomorrow Focus nun doch nicht mehr gewillt, als angeblicher Domaininhaber für die weiter oben erwähnte Chatseite mit dem 300-€-pro-Monat-Abo herzuhalten.
Die Registrierungsdaten haben sich geändert (leider nicht die Art der Seite...)
Wer der wahre Domain-Eigentümer - aus Österreich - ist, konnte man bisher schon ahnen, nun sieht man's auch bei der denic.
Und sein Admin-C ist mal wieder ein bestimmter RA.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2005)

Das typische Szenario, das sich endlos wiederholen wird, solange es keinerlei 
Regelungen gibt:
Hier "verbrennt" jemand auf rücksichtsloseste Weise ein Paymentsystem (von dem ich allerdings eh nicht 
sonderlich überzeugt bin) 

http://www.123recht.net/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=45293

cp


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Hier "verbrennt" jemand auf rücksichtsloseste Weise ein Paymentsystem (von dem ich allerdings eh nicht
> sonderlich überzeugt bin)



Ja, Handypayment entwickelt sich zum gleichen Synonym wie Dialer.

Ich bin gestern bei einer Recherche über dieses Forenmitglied gestolpert. Wenn man sich bei Wikipedia umschaut, dann kommt man ja ganz schnell drauf, um wen es sich da handelt. Mir klingelt dieser Satz noch im Ohr, weil sich der Gast in seinem Selbstverständnis zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl als Wanderer zwischen den Fronten sah. Inzwischen ist auch klar, in welchen Graben er gefallen ist...



			
				ghostwalker schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube mir - ich stehe mehr auf eurer Seite, als ihr denkt


Die Transparenz-Kampagne ist inzwischen so weit gediehen, dass man sich bei den ehemaligen Dialerschmieden in Sachen Verbraucherfreundlichkeit zu toppen versucht und auch bei den Peanuts, die ihre Angebote kosten, einen gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden zu haben scheint. Konnte man anfangs bei der Payray-SMS noch lesen, wie viele Peanuts man an wen bezahlen soll, fehlen diese Informationen inzwischen völlig. Warum auch? Der Kunde, der an seinem Handyvertrag hängt, bezahlt auf Druck des Mobilfunkproviders auch ohne Vertragsgrundlagen...

Ich bin mir ganz sicher: Die befinden sich auf dem richtigen Weg...


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

*0137 906 0021*



			
				Finger weg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, werd mal morgen die Bundesnetzagentur  informieren



Zur Erinnerung, es ging um eine MABEZ Rufnummer die missbräuchlich zur Kontaktaufnahme (Kündigung ABO) eingesetzt wurde.



			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> ....kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass mir das Ergebnis der Anhörung der Firma mcn tele.com AG zur *regelwidrigen Nutzung der Rufnummer  (0) 137 906 0021 vorliegt. Die Firma mcn tele.com AG hat die o.g. Rufnummer am 07.09.2005 abgeschaltet.*



Mit freundliche Grüße nach Güstrow 0


----------



## Antidialer (12 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das typische Szenario, das sich endlos wiederholen wird, solange es keinerlei
> Regelungen gibt:
> Hier "verbrennt" jemand auf rücksichtsloseste Weise ein Paymentsystem (von dem ich allerdings eh nicht
> sonderlich überzeugt bin)
> ...



Ich bin mal ganz brutal und sage auch klip und klar, das es um dieses Zahlungssystem nicht schade ist. Handypay steht für mich auf der selben Stufe wie der Dialer, ein Zahlungssystem, wo der Kunde immer die Arschkarte hat.

Zum Glück ist hier nichts mit Automatischer installation, seine Nummer und den Code muss man immer noch selber eingeben.

Was hier hilft, ist Information und Aufklärung. Solange, bis es auch der letzte User kapiert hat, das man seine Handynummer nicht auf irgendwelchen Zweifelhaften Internetseiten eingibt. Und das wird schneller gehen, als es den "seriösen" Geschäftsleuten lieb sein wird. 

Eine Schande finde ich es nur, das die Netzanbieter ohne zu hinterfragen auch mit den größten Abzo... äh "seriösen" Geschäftleuten zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 September 2005)

> seine Nummer und den Code muss man immer noch selber eingeben.



Muss man???


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Nö, muss man nicht. Man könnte auch mal die Nummer von der Ex, vom bösen Nachbarn, vom Mathelehrer usw. eingeben.... 

Soviel zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2005)

? schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte auch mal die Nummer von der Ex, vom bösen Nachbarn, vom Mathelehrer usw. eingeben....


...und, was soll das bringen? Dann bekommt der/diejenige eine verwirrende SMS. Ob dadurch allein ein Abo ausgelöst wird, ist mEn bislang noch nicht nachgewiesen worden.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ob dadurch allein ein Abo ausgelöst wird, ist mEn bislang noch nicht nachgewiesen worden.


Genausowenig ist bewiesen , das dies unmöglich  bzw durch Sicherheitsmaßnahmen 
ausgeschlossen ist. Die bisher erhältlichen  Informationen lassen dies
nicht zwangsläufig annehmen.  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Ich trau dem Braten nicht. Die Raten für den Sportwagen laufen weiter, also muss Geld reinkommen, egal wie.


----------

